# Which comes first: The projector or the screen?



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

I have both, but I'm not sure which to mount first (106" fixed frame or PT AE3000U)-any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Shouldn't matter what order you hang them in as long as you've done your measurements properly. Try to do a temp hang first to check the height of your screen and the throw distance of your projector.


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

I did my homework (throw distance), mounted the projector and did a test mount of the screen-all seems fine. Thanks for the info Marshall.:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would mount the screen first, since this is going to be in a fixed position..
Then mount the projector temporarily to find you final mounting position..


----------

